# Apache pier report.......



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

Well all i can say is WOW!!!! I got out there just before 6am. At 6.35am I didnt even have my king rig in the water, when Bryans took off screaming. 10mins later he decked a 16lb king. A few hours went by and then my friend josh's rig took off, and a few mins later a 19+lb king was landed. Then several 4-6lb spanish. Then My rig took off and 15 mins later i decked a 16lb king. Then josh caught 2more kings 28lb and 21 lb(which a shark got a 3lb chunk right before i stuck it with a gaff). Then i caught another 2kings. 17lb, and 20lb. So total kings was 7, and several large spanish mixed in. GREAT day, and even more great seeing as it was the first day i have fished in almost 2months....... Pics will follow as soon as i get them on my computer....


----------



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

ni pcs of bryans king cause its on my phone.

heres a pic of me and josh each with our 3 kings.









and a group pic of the crew holding mine and joshs kings..


----------



## fireturk1 (Jul 26, 2004)

*Awsome!*

Congrats on the fish! I was down last week and got a big Skunk ('sept the ray from the beach).I got to watch Dave catch most of the fish in the general area and we did get to see a big tarpon come all around the baits eating dead pogies we thruogh from the bait tank. Never did look at the live bait, but would come up with that big 'ol mouth and suck in a few dead ones! Again, AWSOME day!


----------



## keekee (Jun 25, 2004)

Holly Cow! Great day for you all! and looks like there wasnt very many rigs to move in and out of! Congrads! Sounds like fun!


Brent


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

I think the reason why we cg and apachie caught all of those kings is because the water cooled down. We took the temperature on monday and it was 77. I quess that storm sucked up all of the warm water. Also they were hungry. We cut there stumics open and they had nothing in it.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

It isn't just those two piers, it's everywhere. In all better than 20 Spanish over 3 1/2lbs have been landed on the state park pier and more have been lost. Even kings have picked up, the lowly pier that's had only two or so the past 4 years has had at least three landed and 4 lost. Springmaid is also doing good and I've heard Surfside has had it's share. Apache is really slammin' on kings though, before too long it's going to be rivaling Ocean Crest on Oak Island.


----------



## papagwedo (Jun 27, 2005)

Was at apache again today and again there was alot of kings caught, and not to mention a 130lb tarpon. Anybody seen dave in the past couple of days???? Still need to thank him for giving me his pole to hold for a minute and pulling up a 9 lb black drum.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

if you're talking about blond haired dave he caught a king and at least one blacky saturday.


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

I know this post is really old, but I thought it was funny that I was there that day. I was surfen through the site and saw it. Most memorable, because that shark took the big chunk outta that king. The sharks had cruzen around for hours before that though, because there was so much commotion I guess. I wasnt kingen, because I didnt have a set up then, but I will be there this year . Man there were alot of kings that day, reels were screamen left and right .

-Jeff


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

man i didn't even look at the date 
i was gettin ready to gass up and head down:--|


----------



## fstrthnu (Jun 14, 2005)

Man I can't wait for summer.


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

Yea, me either Seeing these pics make winter even worse, because I was there. I remember man, I was dying to drop a king rig in, but I didnt have everything yet. So I was stuck watchen them reel 1 after another in still a good day though


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great Pics......*

Nice fish!!!!


----------



## radar (Mar 13, 2005)

*Where is Apache pier?*

If starting out in Brunswick , how do I get to Apache pier?


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

17 to Colonial Mall, take a left on Kings Rd and follow it out, Apache is on the left


----------

